# Help interpreting ultrasound report



## chloe

Hi,

I got the ultrasound report that i have a "hyperechoic, solid, mildly heterogeneous nodule in the right thyroid lobe meauring 2.6x1.0x1.6cm.
It says that it is "hypervascular."

I looked up hyperechoic and it seems to be the opposite of solid, so is this contradictory? I have the appt with the endocrinologist in 2 weeks. But wat do thes results above mena regarding benign or malignant. Any indicatiosn?

Thanks,

chloe


----------



## mememe

I found this:
"Generally, benign nodules are hyperechoic, while cancerous or malignant nodules may have a tendency to be hypoechoic"
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-thyroid-nodule.htm

I do not know how reputable this site is^.

I also found this:
"The incidence of malignancy is 4% when a solid thyroid nodule is hyperechoic. If the lesion is hypoechoic (Fig. 1Figure 1), the incidence of malignancy rises to 26% [29]. "
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

And probably the most reliable source I found:
"Findings on ultrasonography that are consistent
with a benign nodule (Figure 1) include
•a smooth, well-defined margin
•homogeneous internal consistency
•hyperechoic echo pattern
•complete halo
•coarse, large, scattered or peripheral (eggshell)
calcifications
•low color Doppler flow"
http://www.mayoclinic.org/mcitems/mc5800-mc5899/mc5810-1207.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## Andros

chloe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the ultrasound report that i have a "hyperechoic, solid, mildly heterogeneous nodule in the right thyroid lobe meauring 2.6x1.0x1.6cm.
> It says that it is "hypervascular."
> 
> I looked up hyperechoic and it seems to be the opposite of solid, so is this contradictory? I have the appt with the endocrinologist in 2 weeks. But wat do thes results above mena regarding benign or malignant. Any indicatiosn?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> chloe


Hypervascular means that the nodule contains a very large number of blood vessels which is not normal. Hyperechoic is a mass in the thyroid that stands out because it is brighter than the normal tissue. Heterogeneous means that it is solid rather than fluid filled (cystic.)

Therfore, I would presume that the doctor has recommended FNA (fine needle aspiration?)

Has your doctor commented? In the report, there should have been comments and suggestions made by the radiologist. Were there?


----------



## chloe

Thanks for the replies. I have been doing a lot of research on my own, but the ultrasound report doesn't seem very descriptive. A lot of what I have read has been contradictory.

I have my first appt with the endocrinologist in 2 weeks, so i guess I'll know then.

Thanks for your help.

-chloe


----------

